# Looking for an online game/games



## nododgy (Feb 3, 2010)

(To explain the format, I copied a post of mine from another forum)
Play Location/Method: Online - AIM, IRC, Google Wave, Skype
 Game/System: D&D 4e, Fate, Any really
 Player or GM: Player
 Time/Frequency: Weekly prefered, but open
 Genre: Modern, Futuristic, Scifi, not very picky

 Current needs: Looking for multiple weekly games. I'm free most week nights after 5PM EST.

 D&D 4th Edition, a homebrew world would be nice. I only have experience with 4th Edition and don't know alot of the backstory with established settings. I don't mind reasonable house ruling. I like a good mix of combat and roleplaying(I like the combat in 4e, so I would like to get to experience it).

 I'd like to get some more experience with other systems as well, so please contact me if you need a player for any system not listed(except a non-4th Ed D&D or Pathfinder).


----------



## Psikonetic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm trying to get together a weekly online game using Labyrinth Lord, a recreation of B/X D&D rules, a Sword & Sorcery, Pulp Fantasy, Old School style game.
My post about it is here:
Labyrinth Lord and DCC


----------



## nododgy (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry, not really looking for an old school style game. And I'm not really available on weekends. Good luck finding players though!


----------



## Illumina (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I've got the campaign for you:

It's a 4e modern homebrew kind of arrangement: sort of a mixture of Ghost in the Shell (if you're familiar with the anime series -- not a necessity) and the post-modern feel of Metal Gear 4. Para-military corporations control a large portion of the world's armed forces, creating proxy wars for profit. Cybernetics is an advancing field, and prosthetic limbs are common in both the military and civilian culture. 

It's 95% 4e mechanics, modded a bit for the prevalence of ranged combat in this sort of setting. This campaign is pretty modular/episodic, and I designed it with dynamic combat and roleplaying in mind: expect some dramatic moments. 

I use (and highly recommend) Maptools in conjunction with Ventrilo (but we can talk if you're really uncomfortable using vent for some reason). The schedule of the campaign is really flexible, so no problems there. Maptools is really easy to use, and I'm happy to give you a run-through on how the program works if you'd like. 

Let me know if this interests you.


----------



## Agent Chains (Feb 8, 2010)

If you are willing to try a new system, my game is looking to fill a spot.  It is basically homebrew.  The setting is generally based off of the Buffy and Angel tv shows(more Angel though).  The system is the Hero System, though that doesn't matter much as MapTool takes care of a lot of the crunchy stuff during game play.  I have played with a number of players over the years that had little or no Hero experience, so I am used to getting players up to speed.  For more information my thread is a few posts below this one at the moment.


----------



## nododgy (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/members/illumina.htmlIllumina: Pm'd you. Interested!
Agent Chains: I'm going to look a bit more in to the Hero system and get back to you. When do you hold sessions?


----------

